#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  When kids kill their parents

## Mid

*When kids kill their parents            * 
Sunday April 13, 2014

*Two recent cases have  sparked widespread horror and revulsion, with many asking what has gone  wrong with the institution of the family in Thailand.*

  B*ANGKOK:* In the last few weeks, Thailand has  witnessed two murder cases in which young men have apparently slain  their parents and siblings.

  On March 8, a couple in Pathum Thani and their son were shot dead in their home by the eldest son, aged 19. 

  On April 3 in Bangkok, a husband and wife and their elder son were  killed in their home by two gunmen who, the police say, were hired by  the couples younger son, 22.

  Police say the accused in the first case had confessed to murdering  his parents and younger brother in a fit of anger at being continuously  scolded by his mother. 

  He said she also broke a promise to buy him a car and, on the night  of the murders, refused to let him use the family car to pick up his  girlfriend because he was drinking.

  In the second case, police say, the slain couples younger son and  his close friend arranged the contract killing of his family. 

  Police say the son, who had left home to live with a close friend,  felt slighted by and angry with his parents for frequently comparing him  to his successful elder brother, a police officer. 

His parents also  owned land worth over 100 million baht (RM9.9mil) and had bank deposits  of more than 10 million baht (RM999,461), fuelling suspicion that a lust  for inheritance was also a motive.

  The multiple murders have caused shock and dismay across the  country. 

People are wondering what has gone wrong with the institution  of the family. 

  The possible motives of the perpetrators are being widely discussed on the social media. 

  Expressions of disgust and horror have been coupled with disbelief  as users ask who in their right mind would kill their own parents. 

  Many are calling the crime unforgivable and demanding that the perpetrators be sentenced to death.

  Psychiatrists and experts on adolescent behaviour have attempted to shed light on the factors that lead young people to kill. 

  Dr Panpimon Vipulakorn of the Mental Health Department has said the  way some children are raised can drive them to use violence to try and  solve problems. 

  She said domineering parents who encourage competition among their  children might cause rivalry that spills over into violence. 

  Anchulee Thirawongpaisan of the Police Hospital said too much  parental pressure and high expectations can spark aggression in their  kids. 

  Educator Sompong Jitradab of Chulalongkorn University pinpointed  increasing materialism as a potential source of adolescent crime. 

  Ticha Na Nakorn of the Kanchanaphisek Remand Home in Nakhon Pathom  said lack of self-awareness and self-control were key factors behind  murders committed by youngsters.

  American criminologist Kathleen Heide, who has studied patricide and  matricide, believes most perpetrators had been abused or neglected and  lacked any emotional attachment to their parents. 

  Others, she says, were overindulged and had never established  personal boundaries or respect for others. Either way, they had not  learned ways to cope with anger and emotional distress and had resorted  to murderous violence.

  Cases in which people kill their parents form part of the larger  problem of domestic violence, which includes the murder of a spouse or  partner, a sibling and even a child. 

Shocking though they are, such  cases provide lessons we can use to lower the incidence of violence  within the home. 

  Parents should guide their children in how to deal with conflict in  constructive rather than violent ways. 

Kids also need to be guarded from  the toxic mental side effects of a diet of parental pressure and  materialistic desires. 

  The consequences of violence within the home are terrible for all  involved. 

We can help reduce the frequency of such tragedies by becoming  more aware of the deeper causes and tackling them before they explode  into life-ending violence.

thestar.com.my

----------


## billy the kid

> Parents should guide their children in how to deal with conflict in constructive rather than violent ways.


yee blame the parents.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .



> domineering parents who encourage competition among their children might cause rivalry that spills over into violence.


doesn't it all begin in the classroom.( you're not as smart as jimmy, are you)
and my God is better than your God.

world demands are too much for many kids  (whats the feckin point).
i'm gonna be in debt until i'm 50 yrs. old.

it is a recent phenomenon that kids beat up the parents
and the pharma's say ,, here take this,, it'll make you sane again.
yes it's world wide now. 
if we feed them violence everyday, what do 'they' expect.

----------


## Mid

> yee blame the parents.


absolutely , the parents inescapable responsibility is to raise their offspring to be acceptable members of society .




> doesn't it all begin in the classroom.( you're not as smart as jimmy, are you) and my God is better than your God.


should of began well before school age  .

It is the responsibility of the parents and not one that can be abdicated .

Don't want the responsibility , don't have children .

----------


## billy the kid

not sure the parents can control it
and if they try too
billy becomes a rebel.

parents were brought up in the same fashion.

unfortunately today, there are few winners and lots of losers.

this kinda violence i believe only raised its ugly head within the last 30 yrs. or so. 

there is something more rotten going on in society today.

like i said,, violence is part of the staple diet today,, it's everywhere.
and visible from a young age.
starting with cartoons and going on to, all out war.  kill kill kill, kill some more.
or commit suicide.
or fill your veins with heroin
or smoke dope all day long
get out of it on alcohol
whatever
the world is all fucked up
and we wanna blame the kids. tut tut.

----------


## Mid

> and we wanna blame the kids. tut tut.


make no mistake , I lay the blame squarely at the parents feet .

----------


## Kurgen

> on the night of the murders, refused to let him use the family car to pick up his girlfriend because he was drinking.


The Crown rests its case Your Honor.

----------


## Mid

^

as indeed it may , however the blame lies with the parents for letting the situation develope to such an extent .

----------


## billy the kid

> Kids also need to be guarded from the toxic mental side effects of a diet of parental pressure and materialistic desires.


now they want kids in school at 2 yrs old ffs.

there are bound to be casualties with parental control< thought control> and the desire for the materialistic.
the anger, envy, the violence, all in a neat package.
i blame the society.
think most parents do their best with control and most kids just wanna have fun.
a  lot of parents foster shit onto their kids which they themselves couldn't do.
the future always has the fear factor of what may happen and this is also fostered on kids.
we weren't good enough or achieved much
BUT you 'will be' different,, you will achieve what we couldn't.
and of course this could go on for ever and ever down the generations.

throw alcohol into the mix and it can all go very crazy.

kids are rebelling all over the planet,   yes ?
they've had enough of all the bullshit.
and there's more to come.
yes society is rotten and fecked up.

they may not all murder their parents
but look what's going on today in society and how many are banged up in jails
or whatever prison one fosters in their minds.
society is rotten to the core.
so there    :Smile:

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by billy the kid
> 
> and we wanna blame the kids. tut tut.
> 
> 
> make no mistake , I lay the blame squarely at the parents feet .


I'm afraid the parents conveyed the values of the free world. What were they supposed to do? Tell the sons 'don't be driven by greed, and selfishness, and don't stick at nothing to achieve your consumption goals? You kidding? Are they supposed to bring up some underachievers?

----------

